# Going to the Philippines.



## Nemo888 (8 Feb 2012)

Going to be there for a while. South of Manilla. Any advice? Hopefully be  passing through Hong Kong occasionally too.


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Feb 2012)

You will probably recognize a lot of call center voices when you are in the bar.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Feb 2012)

Bug juice
Condoms 
Ear plugs

Trust me.........


----------



## my72jeep (8 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Bug juice
> Condoms
> Ear plugs
> 
> Trust me.........



1 roll duct tape


----------



## Jorkapp (8 Feb 2012)

(from my gf, who is from the Phillipines)

If you want to have fun like amusement park fun, go to Enchanted Kingdom or Splash Island in Laguna. 
If you like beaches, go to Batangas/Boracay 
If its some female attention you're after, head across the bay to Bataan. The girls at the old airbase seem to have a thing for white military guys. But for the love of god, do remember to bring what CDN Aviator said, especially the ear plugs. You'll go deaf in no time without them!

Also, don't forget anti-diahrea medication. There is something in the water.


----------



## dimsum (8 Feb 2012)

If you're stopping in Hong Kong, check out Lan Kwai Fong (LKF); great (but not cheap) bar area.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2012)

Manila is noisy and crowded but an intersting city. A day trip to either Bataan or Corregidor is a must. The Intramuros or old city is also worth seeing.  The high end shops and restarants in Makati,  and the low end market area of Baclaran both offer interestign plces to shop.

Same as travel anywhere common sense applies, especially if seeking a certain type of evening entertainment. Language is not a problem BTW English is widely spoken in and around Manila


----------



## cupper (9 Feb 2012)

Piece of advice from a friend of mine who went with a group of guys the summer after graduation from university. Make sure you know what the equipment situation is before you close the deal.

One of their group picked up a bar "girl" and they went back to the hotel. The scream from his room when he discovered his mistake woke up everyone else.

This was 20 years ago, and to this day they still don't let him live it down.


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Piece of advice from a friend of mine who went with a group of guys the summer after graduation from university. Make sure you know what the equipment situation is before you close the deal.
> 
> One of their group picked up a bar "girl" and they went back to the hotel. The scream from his room when he discovered his mistake woke up everyone else.
> 
> This was 20 years ago, and to this day they still don't let him live it down.




This just made my night! LOL!


----------



## Danjanou (9 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Piece of advice from a friend of mine who went with a group of guys the summer after graduation from university. Make sure you know what the equipment situation is before you close the deal.
> 
> One of their group picked up a bar "girl" and they went back to the hotel. The scream from his room when he discovered his mistake woke up everyone else.
> 
> This was 20 years ago, and to this day they still don't let him live it down.



You're not supposed to give them this advice, better the young man finds out on his own and then admits in on here >


----------



## bcbarman (11 Feb 2012)

I just got back, and had a good time.  Boracai is well worth the trip. Bit pricier then the rest of the country, and lots of peddlers, but that is to be had anywhere.  

If you scuba dive, or want to learn, well worth the trip.  Check out Victory Divers, good instructors that will give you a bit of a challenge and take you to some interesting places, just go before the end of April, that's when the hurricane season starts.

Palawan is  a really cool place to visit, as well as Cebu, great hidden jems and nicer people.  You will find that Manila is Toronto with the crazy traffic and pollution.  

Other then that, bank machines are everywhere, don't bother with travellers cheques and book hotels on-line, its faster and just as efficient.

Have fun and wear sunscreen, its a bit sunny!


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Feb 2012)

All the advice is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

One of my main questions was how do you use money there?  Do bank machines work outside of Manilla. Do they accept credit cards? I was thinking of hitting Taal volcano near Tagatay and the Mayon volcano as well as Borocay.  Is there a place for snorkeling or any great coral reefs? That is something I don't want to miss. Pics would be awesome.


----------



## q_1966 (12 Feb 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> All the advice is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> One of my main questions was how do you use money there?  Do bank machines work outside of Manilla. Do they accept credit cards? I was thinking of hitting Taal volcano near Tagatay and the Mayon volcano as well as Borocay.  Is there a place for snorkeling or any great coral reefs? That is something I don't want to miss. Pics would be awesome.



- Do visit Corregidor Island, so much history http://corregidorisland.com/

- Try to use an ATM inside an actual bank (Due to scams and card readers) also alot of ATMS outside Canada give you the money before the card, if you forget, it will (should) suck it in and shred the card.

- You can rig your debit card to work like a Visa (It still works like a debit) handy when shopping outside Canada, so you don't walk forever trying to find an ATM or paying for a hotel room. Shouldn't have a problem with regular Credit Cards either (last time I was there, there was no Visa-Debit, so I can not vouch for that. 

I got swindled by the doorman at the Hobbit House so watch your money...yes it has a tiny front door http://www.hobbithousemanila.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SM_Mall_of_Asia they have a skating ring, but it was about as smooth as skating on the neighborhood pond.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2012)

I've never had a problem using ATM there either in manila or down south.  You cna change Cdn into Pesos at Manila Airport , there are several booths just past the luggage area, and all have different rates :. The going rate to ease through immigration BTW is $5.00 Cdn in the Passport.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Feb 2012)

Lots to see in Hong Kong - culturally, historically and otherwise.

It is a rich, cosmopolitain city - people from Toronto are small town "rubes," Winnipegers are villagers and so on.

Hotels are pricy and rooms are small tiny.

It is a shopper's paradise - especially Mong Kok for electronics: which go on sale there before they are released in the USA, Japan or Germany.

Great food - especially seafood.

Must see: Victoria Peak, the Giant Buddha on Lantau island, a sampan tour of the harbour and the War Cemetery at Sai Wan, at the Eastern end of the island but easily accessible by subway (to Chai Wan) and a short, cheap taxi ride (it's an easy walk (downhill) to get back to the MTR (subway) at the big shopping mall).


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Lots to see in Hong Kong .



Hong Kong is in the Philipines now ?

 >


----------



## GAP (12 Feb 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Lots to see in Hong Kong - culturally, historically and otherwise.
> 
> It is a rich, cosmopolitain city - people from Toronto are small town "rubes," Winnipegers are villagers (sniff) and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Feb 2012)

Original post CDN Aviator, was the following:





> Going to be there for a while. South of Manilla. Any advice? Hopefully be  *passing through Hong Kong occasionally* too.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Original post CDN Aviator, was the following:



Aye.

Thats twice this week.........i better go get my eyes checked. I'm getting as bad as ERC....lol !!


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Feb 2012)

GAP and others:

The "old days" are, sadly, gone:

1. Hong Kong is now a financial capital - the many Americans and Europeans who work there are still called, colloquially, the *FILTH*: Failed in London, Trying Hong Kong, but the real money is Chinese the Euro-Americans ar all second or third tier;

2. The cheap, good tailors are all in Shanghai but a good great suit, better than anything you will ever find in North America and cheaper than the equivalent on Saville Row, is still available but, just as sadly, out of my range. If you do want a really good suit get a Chinese visa (it's easy) and they, the Shanghai tailors on Nanjing Road, can do the job in three days and for less than $(Cdn) 700.00 you will get a suit that would easily cost $5,000.00 in Toronto or New York;

3. Even the HK food is, now, all safe and inspected - Hong Kong has gone all "Singapore:" clean, safe, tidy and totally fit for women and children; but

4. Gold and silver and electronics are still bargains.


----------



## bcbarman (12 Feb 2012)

We did Taal, it was... OK.  Best to book with a day tour company and let them do the planning, the perception is that it will be more expensive, but the BS and nickel and diming that took place over there... wholy craaap!  The boat vendors will push you around, and once your on the boat, they may even charge you to get back.

The trip up to the volcano, you can walk or horseback ride.  We rode, and because it was the last day of the trip, 32 degrees C and humid as hell, well worth it.  If you're fit, walk it.  same experience, and get to stop on the way and look around.  

I think the tour company was called manila tours, one of the primary in the area that cater to the western groups.


----------



## q_1966 (13 Feb 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> GAP and others:
> 
> The "old days" are, sadly, gone:
> 2. The cheap, good tailors are all in Shanghai but a good great suit, better than anything you will ever find in North America and cheaper than the equivalent on Saville Row, is still available but, just as sadly, out of my range. If you do want a really good suit get a Chinese visa (it's easy) and they, the Shanghai tailors on Nanjing Road, can do the job in three days and for less than $(Cdn) 700.00 you will get a suit that would easily cost $5,000.00 in Toronto or New York;



Posibly Seoul, South Korea as well. Buddy got a suit done there for cheap, looked good and I had a carpet made (about the size to go at the foot of your bed) for maybe $60, would be easily a couple hundred dollars at Ikea.

Any Wool products, Carpets, etc. seal them up in a plastic bag for 3 days or wash with hot water to kill any possible bed bugs, (same if you suspect yourself of carrying it, from a hostel etc.) seal up all your gear for 3 days and keep it seperate, to prevent contamination.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Feb 2012)

Bangkok is another alternative. A lot of the Indian and Nepalese tailors fled Hong Kong and settled in BKK prior to the Brits relinquishing control  because they were unsure if it would be business as usual. Both the D9er and I had some nice suits run up there. Suits ready with 48 hrs with a fitting or two in between sightseeing, and delivered to our hotel. Or one can spend the time between fitting at the "night market" grabbing a beer  and watching the "entertainment." A great place to grab a "good fake" Rolex to go with the suit.


----------



## fixerdude (13 Feb 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> One of my main questions was how do you use money there?  Do bank machines work outside of Manilla. Do they accept credit cards? ...



We have used both debit and VISA cards in and around Manila, not a problem. Transaction fees are a bit steep. So plan ahead. Be careful/discrete when you withdraw cash from outside ATMs. They have security guards guarding ATMs with M16 for a reason.

Also, be prepared before you fly out. They will ding you with a hefty "airport improvement fee" at the airport...they take cash only. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Nemo888 (14 Feb 2012)

How long does it take to get through customs in HK?  I was going to buy a newer camera for the trip but Mong Kok sounds ideal. When traveling back and forth how hard is it to pick up stuff during a stopover?


----------



## Danjanou (14 Feb 2012)

Mind my info is a couple of years out of date as last year I never left the airport., but not too long, about the same as any airport. Their is a high volume of traffic but they're quite efficient. Plenty of electronic shops in the duty free zones,  and while the deals may not be as good as in Kowloon, if you're just going into the city for a few hours as opposed to a couple of nights it may be an alternative.


----------



## Nemo888 (22 Feb 2012)

I booked a few days in Honk Kong already. Are there any cheap places to stay? Any Commonwealth soldier discounts  anywhere. That sort of thing.


----------



## q_1966 (22 Feb 2012)

Doubt it, the Chinese have taken back Hong Kong .


----------



## Danjanou (28 Feb 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Doubt it, the Chinese have taken back Hong Kong .



Yeah but he was asking about Honk Kong, I think that's a Chinese Takeaway just outside the gate at Aldershot, so maybe there is a discount.


----------



## Nemo888 (14 Mar 2012)

Do I need a security briefing to go to Hong Kong? I didn't think of that. The Philippines should be fine, but I already booked some time in HK late next month.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Do I need a security briefing to go to Hong Kong? I didn't think of that. The Philippines should be fine, but I already booked some time in HK late next month.



Did you fill out an "intent to travel" form ?


----------



## Nemo888 (14 Mar 2012)

After I got smashed up I went to work at a civvie hospital but technically I am still on the rolls(and under the code of conduct) till my release paperwork finishes. I didn't even think of it till today. Thank God I still have time. What's involved?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

Just a form you fill out indicating where you are going. If you need a briefing for that location, you get called to set up a time to do it.


----------



## MedCorps (14 Mar 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> D *The Philippines should be fine*, but I already booked some time in HK late next month.



You realize that the US has been conducting a full blown operation in the Philippines for the past decade right? 17 US soldiers have been killed in that operation since 2002, albeit "only" three to hostile actions. There are multiple insurgencies operating out of the Philippines including (but not limited to) the Moro Islamic Liberation Front, Abu Sayyaf, and Jemaah Islamiyah.

From the Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade: 

---
Avoid all travel:  

Autonomous Region of Muslim Mindanao (consisting of Basilan, Sulu, Tawi Tawi, Lanao del Sur, Maguindanao, and Sharif Kabunsuan), as well as the Zamboanga Peninsula, Zamboanga del Sur, Sarangani, Lanao del Norte, Davao del Sur (excluding urban areas of Davao City), North and South Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat), due to the serious threat of terrorist attacks and kidnapping. Canadians living in or visiting the region are advised to review their security situation and to take appropriate precautions, particularly when visiting places frequented by foreigners, such as resorts.

Bombings in (but not limited to) Cotabato, Kidapawan, Zamboanga City, General Santos City, Iligan City, Jolo, Isabela City, and Davao City have killed and injured dozens of people. The threat of terrorist attacks remains high in major centres in the region.

A state of emergency was declared in Cotabato City and the provinces of Maguindanao and Sultan Kudarat in November 2009 due to election-related violence. The state of emergency remains in effect.

---
Just something to think about. 

Stay safe. 

MC


----------



## Nemo888 (14 Mar 2012)

I do love reading about MILF attacks in the Ph. Mindanao has resisted foreign influence for over 500 years. They were great allies when getting the Japanese out. Mindanao has always hated colonizers and perceived hegemons. Sadly Mindanao and points South have the best cuisine in the Philippines IMO. 

Sent a memo. I'll go in tomorrow.


----------



## q_1966 (16 Mar 2012)

http://www.voyage.gc.ca/countries_pays/menu-eng.asp
in addition check UK, Australia, US travel warnings etc.

If your hanging out in a hostel, you can usually get good intelligence from other travellers on where not to go, riots, roadblocks etc.

https://www.voyage2.gc.ca/Registration_inscription/Register_Inscrire/Login_ouvrir-une-session-eng.aspx?fwd=true&hash=p0V4sJhYtXNnDsAOImpW8w6161
Always a good idea, you maintain an account and it lets you fill in travellers insurance info, contact info etc. just in case.

http://www.iamat.org/index.cfm
 When I applied for one, I was surprised to learn that they work on a donation principle, has a lot of great  info about Chaga's Disease, Malaria, travellers diarrhoea etc, worth checking out.


----------



## Bearpaw (16 Mar 2012)

I lived 10-11 months of the year(2004-2011) in Los Banos, Laguna---about 50 Km south of Manila

General Advice for Canadian Travellers:

1) When outside of Manila or Cebu, have a sufficient supply of pesos.
Money can get you out of almost any jam in the Philippines. As a rule
keep about 10,000P on you with lots of small bills (100P~=C$0.90).  Many places will profess to have no change if they see you are a foreigner and are trying to use 500P or 1000P bills.  1000P bill is the largest bill in Philippines---approximately C$22.00.
10000P = 10x500P + 15x200P + 15x100P + 10x50P + some change(10P, 5P)

Do not keep all your money in one place on your body/wallet.

2) Credit Cards----be sure to tell your bank you are travelling or they will be stopped(permanently) when you try to do withdrawals from the Philippines.  Take 2 or 3 different Credit Cards particularly ones with the PLUS logo.  The further you go from Manila or Cebu, the more fragile the credit card system becomes.  Always use them only in a bank and when the bank is open---if the credit card is captured be sure to get it back immediately.  NONE of the emergency numbers on the credit cards can be called from the philippines---the national telephone company does NOT allow 800-calls through.
I have had my cards stopped at least twice by the friendly Canadian banks---it is almost impossible to get them restarted from the Philippines.  Also note that almost no Canadian banks have branches in the Philippines.

3) the farther away from Manila the nicer the people become but the less english they speak.  Learn a few basic phrases in Tagalog---there are quite a few nice sites on the web for this.

4) Be wary of EVERYONE---to most Filipinos, you are an ATM on legs---there is a phrase in Tagalog that translates roughly as
"I have a _____ - pig, help me slice him up".

I had some of my in-laws trying to slice me up even when I was supplying a healthy subsidy for their kids!

5) A better place to travel than Borocay is Puerta Vallera on Mindoro.
Just travel to Batangas and take the ferry from there directly.
Avoid the road connection from Calipan,Mindoro to Puerta Vallera---it is a goat track.  Puerta Vallera is a much nicer place that Borocay which has become a tourist trap.
Bohol is another nice province to visit---some nice beaches and some of the best diving sites in the world.
Avoid Mindanao in general as this is where most of the insurgent activities are and where most of the tourist kidnapping take place.

6) Medicines----take a 3 month supply together with a couple of copies of the doctor prescriptions.  Many of the drugs in the Philippines are counterfeit----this is the reason I returned to Canada in 2011.  Even the doctors do not know which drugs are counterfeit or not.

Be careful with vitamins----it is ILLEGAL to import vitamins to the Philippines----it conflicts with a local cartel which charges 10x the Canadian rate for simple vitamins.

7) Avoid buying electronics in the Philippines----much of their electronics has been cannabalized----even NEW product sometimes have small parts changed over---DVD-RW replaced by DVD-R,  fans removed from computers,...anything to make a peso.  Best deals for electronics are in Singapore.

Humidity is the factor that will really affect you there---even worse in Singapore.  The lowest temperature I experienced in 7 years in the Philippines was about 21C with humidity over 70% all the time.  Best time to travel there is November to January(cool season)----worst time is April and May (first hot time) then August(second hot time).
Alway drink filtered water---do not let anyone else open the water for you---there are lots of scams on bottled water.

At the end of your trip---go into a Mercury drug store and buy a de-worming pill(about 100P)---these are hard to get in Canada---they may potentially save your liver!  If you are there for an extended period of time as I was, take one of these every 3 months.

Bearpaw


----------



## q_1966 (16 Mar 2012)

So is a deworming pill necessary after you have been there 3 months or a shorter time frame, please elaborate about the liver.


----------



## Nemo888 (18 Mar 2012)

Great advice Bearpaw. Thanks.

Is the 5$ "airport redevelopment" fee in your passport a good idea?


----------



## Danjanou (19 Mar 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Great advice Bearpaw. Thanks.
> 
> Is the 5$ "airport redevelopment" fee in your passport a good idea?



yup.  8)
 Trip last year  the D9er who's a filipina actually less than subtley pulled two fives out about 10 feet from the customs guys and inserted them in the Passports. They almost had a fist fight trying to wave us to their line.  8)

Bearpaws advice is pretty spot on. Mind I found no problems re English and/oror ATMS etc in Dumaguete a  larger city in the south ( Negros Oriental ). The language in the mid and southern parts of the country also tends to be more Cebuano or Vissayan  than Tagalog, although most speak both dialects.  These dialects are a little easier to learn as many more Spanish words in them at least in IMHO. 

Dumey has a pretty good number of tourists  and expats so you don't stcik out as much, and there are a few small resorts opening up on the east and south coast there. 

Abu Sayef and Milf are a bit active on the island although not as active as farther southg, and as long as you stay in towns cities etc should be GTG. Barang Captains would issue warnings to the town of any potential threat same as if a Tsumani or storm warning. I just checked the gun locker at teh Wife's family compound/house and wandered over to have a beer at the nearby resort from our  place to coordiante witht eh America Manager and his security  in case something did go down, but always a false alarm.


----------



## Nemo888 (22 Mar 2012)

The advice here was awesome. Making my stay in Manila much more fun.  Hobbit House was very nice. Best time I've had in Manila so far.  I had no idea how annoying having 5 women walking up to you asking, "Where you from Sir," could become. Beggars were annoying. Had no defence against malnourished kids and toothless old ladies. Getting drunk and feeding some beggars at the 7-11 is fun.  Couple of very well fed kids with dirt smeared on them tried to pickpocket me, but when I got a bit aggressive a very well dressed man whistled them back.

The place is very scammy. I learned this trying to buy a cellphone. Electronics also cost 20% to 40% more here. WTF? The camera I like is 279$ at Best Buy, 400$ here and in the HK airport. Wholesale is 229$ in HK. 

 There seems to be this huge wage dead zone between from what I would call 30k per year and 85k per year. The well off here make me look poor and the poor have nothing and no opportunity. There is no middle class.

I like the weather and the water is fine(for me). Finally got rid of that horrible antibiotic resistant sinus infection. I think the local bugs and pollution killed it off on the first day. The others I'm travelling with are a bit sick though. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Nemo888 (23 Mar 2012)

I'm being treated like a pinyata full of money. The scamming is unbearable. Reputable hotels have numerous price lists at the counter. Racism sucks. The corruption is cooked right through and spoils the incredibly beautiful scenery. IMO I strongly dislke this countries culture and lack of honour.


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Mar 2012)

The more I see and learn about the rest of the world, the more I want to stay here 

Stay safe!


----------



## Nemo888 (27 Mar 2012)

Manila was beyond horrible,...

But now that I am far away in the provinces I love it. The reefs and volcanoes are striking. There are uncountable edible plants everywhere. Familes are huge, strong and loving. Generally the people are great out here. The lifestyle is healthy and enjoyable. The weather is divine. I'll come here again, but I hope never again to Manila.

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.



Pretty much sums it up lol, when I was in Manilla I met a man who worked on a cruise ship, for many years he travelled the world, his advice was to always get outside the big city, it might be a little boring at first but you might end up with crazy stories to tell in the end.


----------



## Bearpaw (1 Apr 2012)

About deworming pills,....

It is probably a good idea to buy 3 deworming pills per person when you leave.

Take the first on the plane or when you first get back.

Take the second about a month or so later.

Take the third about 3 months after the second pill.

There are some very nasty bugs that you can contract even though you drink bottled water,....  These bugs can to terrible things to your urinary tract and your liver.

Another caution is to be carefull that the meat you consume does not taste right.
Sometimes the chickens, pigs,... are drinking filthy water so you can get a soapy taste to the meat!
Never eat any undercooked meat there----that and the water is why you need the deworming pills!
Incidentally the best tasting chicken in the world is in the philippines---good chicken there is a lot tastier than Canadian force-fed chicken.
For seafood, be a wary about clams, oysters, shrimp---be sure is it well-cooked.

Be careful of swimming in any standing fresh water(lakes) as this is the prime
breeding ground for the parasites.  Salt water is generally OK if you are not too close to a village,...The sewage systems tend to be "au naturelle".

As Nemo888 has observed, Manila is a place to avoid.  Cebu is much nicer and cleaner but the poverty extremes are even more noticable there.

When travelling by ferry (many are WWII LST conversions!) be careful!  Do not get on any ferry that looks overloaded---always be close to an exit if possible.  Avoid travel if rough water/typhoons about.

My wife is currently visiting relatives in the Philippines.  She laughed when I tried to
give her a bit of advice about credit/bank cards,....  Now she has found that only one of her cards actually works there and I am having to keep refilling her credit card!

You should probably find the closest LBC office in Canada and give its address to your family here in case you have money trouble there.  LBC is like a Western Union but without the excessive "service" charges---Filipinos in Canada use LBC(and others) to send money to their families there.  The Philippines is NOT a nice place to run short of money!

Much of this advice will also hold for other countries with obvious modifications...
Indonesia, Thailand, Cambodia, Viet Nam, Laos, Malaysia.

Another interesting place to visit---about 70Km south of Manila is Villa Escudero---this is a plantation that has restaurants, museum, WW2 equipment, Filipino dance shows,.... have attached a photo or two.

Bearpaw


----------



## Nemo888 (9 Apr 2012)

My tummy finally met it's match. The best shrimps I've ever had,... They were not deveined. Immodium to the rescue.

The advice has been great Bearpaw. Phoned my banks before we left and all the cards work so far. Since no one swims here(WTF?) the snorkelling is pretty good. Most reefs are dead or dying. Took awhile to find some unspoiled ones.  The coast seems safer than the interior. Just regular crime and drunken shenanigans. Took a tour in the Governors bullet proof SUV. Then I got some twinges I definitely do not feel in an old jeepney or fishing boat. Only time I really did not feel safe. That is the day I got the food that made me so sick. 

The politics are strange here to say the least. The rebels are not Muslim. They are a largely secular force where I am. Called the NPA(New People's Army) they just celebrated their 43rd anniversary. Tags are all around the city. They actually protect the local water supply from contamination and the regular army lets them. The corruption makes things so complicated. Since most development here follows the "Angola Model" the NPA now demands 3% of infrastructure money for the locals. Bribes to publicly elected officials can be as high as 50% of total infrastructure building budgets. It would take pages to explain the convoluted strangeness of the politics of money here. Rich people in Manila find opportunities to get richer and locals get thrown off their land and into destitution.

Suffice it to say that a country can have all the institutions and laws of a functioning democracy, but if rich people completely control the levers of power for their own exclusive benefit the country is a disaster. I read somewhere that with the education and resources available the Ph could be #12 in the G20. They will never reach that because merit is not rewarded. It's all about connections and money. I hope we can learn from this.  

Thanks again for the useful advice. Do you have any advice for a bad tummy? Thinking about dumping an antibiotic cocktail on the little bastards.


----------



## Bearpaw (9 Apr 2012)

Hope you are enjoying the country-side.

Your shrimp were probably undercooked a bit----that is why they taste so good.  Then only shrimp I ever ate there were in a seafood stew which was very well cooked so I had no problems.

The dead reefs are a result of dynamite fishing----there is quite a bit of effort now to stop the practice but there is a huge backlog of damage reefs.

The NPA are mainly like local militias----they are usually protecting the local people from the Army/corrupt police.  They are almost everywhere in the Philippines. 

 At one resort that I visited in 2005, the owner employs about 50 local people to staff his resort.  He also built a small infirmary and did a few other development projects for the local village.  When a corrupted NPA chief tried to shake him down, the local villages simply told the NPA to get lost or they would be hunted down like animals. Problems are over.

From what I have been told, it is rare that the NPA would interfere with people who are actually helping the local people though.

As you have seen, corruption is endemic.  If you really think about the problem a bit you will realize how hard it is going to be to cure----everyone police, military, judges, bureacrats and most polititians are corrupt----there is no reliable base a GOOD polititian could use to reform things.

The Philippines is a real powder-keg----it will not explode for another few years but I predict that when it happens you will see one of the most bloody revolutions in history.  If much of the corrupt upper layer disappears, then true reform might be possible.

Only after living there a while do you really get a bit of feeling for the pent up anger that is in most of the people.  The anger is generally not at foreigners who are visiting or living there and helping out a bit----the anger is at themselves and the corrupt bureacracy.  There are all manner of well-trained people there(engineers, teachers,.....) who are doing menial jobs(tricycle driving, field work, labouring,....).

Your comments about institutions and the appearance of democracy are on target.
Both Canada and the US are on the downhill slide as real informed democratic involvement by the populations here is rapidly declining.  The corruption here is becoming more open in recent years---I have really noticed the increasing fixation on money here in the year I have been back.  Had a doctor here try to hit me for some grease to get better treatment!

The only thing I could add for a bad stomach there is to try drinking a bit of tonic water(without the gin!)----it can help reduce any cramps you are having.

Bearpaw


----------



## Nemo888 (10 Apr 2012)

Cipro works great. Cleared it right up.


----------



## Nemo888 (13 Apr 2012)

Turned out is was amoebas. A few of us picked it up in some jungle hotsprings near a volcano. One friend starting getting headaches behind the eyes, sweating like in a sauna with the AC on, puking, muscle cramps that were hot to the touch, etc. Got a positive antibody test for malaria, but confirmation2was negative and they are all right now.

I think I've found the secret of fun here. Most bars here are boring and a bit sad. No one seems to joke or laugh. Trying too hard to look hard or rich to have fun it seems.

All the fun places had something in common. Whether it is the dwarf bar in Manila, or the negrito(aboriginal Filipinos from before waves of Malay invasions) and tranny filled shanty bars I've found.  Outsiders, the regular people here are a real drag when it comes to a fun night out on the town. I suppose a white guy is an outsider here too.


----------

